# Rent a car, taxi style, drive for Uber



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

I've heard that they had these deals in California, and now they're showing up in Phoenix:

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/trp/4849916301.html

Has anyone had experience with these, and know how they work?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

no, but its simply a person who started there own company using uber service
they pay for the car and insurance, give you a half cut, and they get 30% off every fare

the benefit of you is that you dont have to buy or maintain a car(other than gas), which isnt too much for a prius


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> no, but its simply a person who started there own company using uber service
> they pay for the car and insurance, give you a half cut, and they get 30% off every fare
> 
> the benefit of you is that you dont have to buy or maintain a car(other than gas), which isnt too much for a prius


Yes, the appeal to me would be a lot less stress about my own car and insurance. I'm wondering how worth it it is to give up another 30% though. Have you seen anything like this back east?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Yes, the appeal to me would be a lot less stress about my own car and insurance. I'm wondering how worth it it is to give up another 30% though. Have you seen anything like this back east?


nope
i would have to sit down and do some math so see if its feasible
the main reason people say you cant make money with Uber is because of the cost to maintain your car, depreciation, etc.
with this situation you have pointed out, you eleviate all that(minus gas)
but how much is the pay in that market? some markets have pretty good pay, but of course a lot of markets took pay cuts


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Obviously the renters intend to make money, so the driver is paying to have less stress, and less risk.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Krishna said:


> I've heard that they had these deals in California, and now they're showing up in Phoenix:
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/trp/4849916301.html
> 
> Has anyone had experience with these, and know how they work?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Never heard of anything like it here. Read the CL add..they sure make it sound good ,don't they?? Why don't I believe the man behind the curtain??


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Never heard of anything like it here. Read the CL add..they sure make it sound good ,don't they?? Why don't I believe the man behind the curtain??


I might be tempted if they come to Tucson. Oh yeah, and if Stuber raises fares enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

How do you find the pay rate in your market? Is there a website I can go to? Also whats the difference in being a Uber Plus driver compared to an Uber X driver? Thx


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Katie said:


> How do you find the pay rate in your market? Is there a website I can go to? Also whats the difference in being a Uber Plus driver compared to an Uber X driver? Thx


https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank u


----------

